# best line laser level



## calmod (Aug 16, 2011)

hello forum
I currently own a rotating laser that I use for footings and decks, etc. It works great but it's difficult to set up to easily shoot a line to set cabinets, outlets, etc etc off of. I'm always fooling around with the tripod up and down and it seems overkill. I need recommendations on a line laser ( if that is indeed what i need and the terminology is correct) to shoot lines. Horizontal is a must and vertical would be nice. If it has a plumb bob feature that would be a major plus. Easy mounting on studs with possibly a camera tripod option. The market place seems like there are many options but if you could help me out it would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks!


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

This is the one I have and I flippin' love it. :thumbup:

http://www.plslaser.com/line-lasers/pls180


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i have that one too Joe..it's super:thumbup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

we have the 360, it gets used all the time for our icf foundations.. stick framing. siding elevations and setting deck ledgers.. only prob is its a little off and needs to be calibrated.. if that can be done


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I have a Hilti PML-32, I like it a lot.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Look at PLS & Spectra for some quality products...


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

PLS180 with detector is a nice laser.

To make the height adjustments out doors I use a very lightweight camera tripod that cranks up and down.

When inside I just stick the pls to the metal corner bead for outlets and cabinets.

Cole


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Cole82 said:


> PLS180 with detector is a nice laser.
> 
> To make the height adjustments out doors I use a very lightweight camera tripod that cranks up and down.
> 
> ...


 I've been having trouble with my detector:blink: I reads a inch different? I will get 2 readings a inch apart from one another:blink:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i remember you saying that..if you look close at the detector it seems impossible that could happen


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> I remember you saying that.. If you look close at the detector it seems impossible that could happen.


Got it Jay.. :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

looks alright to me..


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I've been having trouble with my detector:blink: I reads a inch different? I will get 2 readings a inch apart from one another:blink:


PLS will calibrate it for you. never had a detector go bad but have had a couple lasers go bad. You check a laser just like a level. Shoot it to one wall 25' away then flip 180deg if the marks don't line up it needs recalibrated. The self leveling lasers have magnets in them that help keep the laser from flopping around uncontrollably when transporting the laser. They can shift over time and need to be recentered.

Cole


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

I had that happen to me the other day with my reader but I just assumed it was because I was using at close range (under 10').


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a PLS 180 also, I use a 3rd hand extension pole with a piece of cloth on top then stick the laser to that. I tried the camera tri-pod but it was always an inch too low.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Hilti PMC 46...works great, but the prism does not lock for transport.

http://www.hilti.ca/holca/page/module/product/prca_rangedetail.jsf?lang=en&nodeId=-244652


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

neither does the pls 180


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> neither does the pls 180


Do any of them?

It concerned me a bit that it sounds like a can of spray paint when you shake it. :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

don't know...pls claims it's not needed i think


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> don't know...pls claims it's not needed i think


Yeah that's what I tell people when they ask about features my competition suggests. :laughing:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Do any of them?
> 
> It concerned me a bit that it sounds like a can of spray paint when you shake it. :laughing:


My rotary laser does. Ironically it broke and have just been using the pls now.

Cole


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

The Spectra that we use at work has a lock for the prism. Should be standard considering how much we pay for these tools.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I have the Bosch Gll3 80...it is self leveling or if you wish you can lock the beam for slope work..


----------



## calmod (Aug 16, 2011)

*what i bought*

I bought the Bosch GLL2-50. It's a nice complement to my rotary as the bracket adjusts up and down and locks in place. You can use the line as a straight line by locking the self leveling feature off. Tried it in the local yard I bought it in per instructions to check level and it was spot on at about 35 feet which is far as I will ever use it without breaking out the rotary. Thanks much!


----------



## RowdyT (Apr 25, 2012)

I have the pls hvl 100, got a stick and detector. Used it to set grade for tubes for post on two sides of a barn I built (26x36) Worked great. I have also used it to hang lights and tile. Only problem is the housing has cracked were the screws that attach it are. I called and they will make it right I'm sure, I just need to finally ship it, 2 months now


----------



## lt142 (Dec 16, 2008)

I have the Bosch Gll3-80 and a receiver for about two weeks now. This laser is awesome. I also have used the receiver to detect the vertical and horizontal lines at 40' and it works great.


----------

